# Dimensions for DW735



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Can someone tell me the bolt hole dimension for the DW735? I am waiting for one to come and want to build a mobile base or use the one I already have. I down loaded the manual but no help there.


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

I used 5/16 bit and corresponding bolts.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

kkalin78 said:


> I used 5/16 bit and corresponding bolts.


X2

Good luck with your purchase. I love mine.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I've had mine since '07, you are going to love it. Yes on the 5/16".


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

What I am looking for is X and Y dimensions so I can layout a new top for my mobile base. I assume 5/16 is the bolt diameter.


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

i used plans from wooodsmiths. http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/112/112-planerstand.pdf
I didn't build outfeed support but rest of the plans stay same. It's perfectly fitted for the planer.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for the plans, just need the width and length of the mounting holes.....X and Y dimensions.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

13.25 front to back, 18.125 side to side

Somewhere on here I posted dimensioned plans for the stand I built. You likely can find them in the project showcase forum.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> 13.25 front to back, 18.125 side to side Somewhere on here I posted dimensioned plans for the stand I built. You likely can find them in the project showcase forum.


Beat me too it on the dimensions. As for the stand, I built a flip top version. There are several versions on here.

Mark


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

Honestly I did not understand why you want to drill holes right now before receiving the planer. When I put the planer on the stand and looked at I decided to move it a little bit right of center for better look  For subj I don't usually predrill holes. manufactures can change layouts of same model. I had such example in my past.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I presently have a mobile base that I have a DW734 attached to and I am trying to decide if I should change the top to accommodate the DW735. So if the hole location are similar no problem. Why the up grade? First the width, second type of blades available, third the two speeds, forth better control, and now I can afford the upgrade.


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

I see. You didn't say it initially so I thought you were building a new stand


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

ryan50hrl said:


> 13.25 front to back, 18.125 side to side
> 
> Somewhere on here I posted dimensioned plans for the stand I built. You likely can find them in the project showcase forum.


 Thanks for the dimensions they are very, very, very close to my existing DW734.:thumbsup:


----------

